# Buckling with raspy cough



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I got a mini nubian buckling 2 days ago who is 4 months old and has been coughing since I got him and it sounds raspy (wet cough) and also had a clear runny nose yesterday.Eating and drinking ok and no other signs of illness that I can tell.I don't run to meds to often but I'm concerned because we are new to goats and not to familiar with the sicknesses and what to look for.I tried researching a few things and still come up with possibilities but not a deffinite yet.Is it just a cold or should I be worried? Our vet doesn't know much about goats so I'm lost at this point.I need some advice please!! :help:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

What vet do you go to?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Paw Patch in Clyde because they are closest to us and reasonably priced :wink: but doesn't know anything about livestock is what she said.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I use Dr Bowman in York. They are awesome there! And they have experience with goats outside of their jobs. They actually saved a goat of mine this sping. I'd give him a call and see what they have to say.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

take the goats temp first whenever they are not acting right or having a cough. You want to watch that cough and temp to make srue it doesnt get worse or the temp gets to high. IT can turn into pneumonia easily.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

What type of thermometer works best? I only have a digital but use it for the kids so need to buy a second to have on hand for the goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup digital -- I like the easy 9 second read out ones. 

normal temp is 101.5-103 (104 is ok in real hot areas during the summer) if it is real cold though and the goat has a 103 temp then its high.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok thanks I'll check it tomorrow.Any idea what it could possibly be if he's running a fever? Hope not pneumonia :tears: He's not very active but is still up and walking around and eating fine.He loves nudging his head on me for a scratch behind the ears.They look a bit on the thin side to.All were dewormed in August and normal poo.Was suppose to be on a high protien pellet feed but I'm wondering if they weren't getting enough becuase the lady had 130 goats and were penned up with waaaay to many in a small area. :worried: They are always acting like they are starving and hound me for for food.I give them a pound of grain each and free choice hay.Also have access to weeds and brush all the time.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

As Stacey said....watch his temp......I brought a buckling home early this spring with cough and runny nose and his did go into pneumonia, I had him into the vet 3x's......he finally got over it, but he still coughs every now and then from the damage to his lungs.... His runny nose turned into thick white snot and he ran a fever of 105. 
Good luck with him.....glad he found a loving home  , Denise


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Did the vet prescribe any medication? I rather not go that route and let his immune system do what it's suppose to but wouldn't hurt to find something to boost it or aid his suffering some.I thought of doing vicks rub on his nose to open his air ways some.Would that be alright?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My vet did give him a shot of antibiotics, but I question my vets goat knowledge.........He gave him a shot called Excede and only one, he told me it would be good for 5days, well I ended up having to take him back to vet for another shot......but had I have taken advice from other more experienced members here, he probably would have gotten better sooner........I would ask Stacey for advice on meds. 

You can put vicks on his nose. 

You really need to get a temp on him so you know just how sick he is......if he has a high fever then I would think you have no choice but to turn to antibiotics.......I did give my little guy chewable Vit C to help boost his immune system, but it is not a cure.......I also have given him childrens Benydrel(sp?), it helps with runny nose and breathing.......but you really need to know what your dealing with first. One other thing, I also had a fecal ran on my little guy and he tested positive for cocci, so he had to be treated for that to......which could have been what brought on the pneumonia.

also, vet gave him a shot of banamine to lower is temp......I gave him a baby aspirin per vet the night he started running high fever until I could get him to vet the next day.
Hope he gets better soon.........Denise


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the advise :hug: I'll check his temp in the morning and go from there.Also gonna check into another vet that RowdyKidz suggested just incase. He's such a sweetie and they are like my children so now I'm pacing the floor hoping it's just a mild cold and nothing more. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we had the most awe full weather this year and all mine goat sick - the snotts the coughing for months straight! ended up with one with pneumonia but everyone else stayed just with the coughing.

YOu got to watch when the snotts turn yellow or green in color -- clear is usually just a cold. 

I was giving everythign under the sun to clear it up to no avail. FInally I just "gave up" and just am watchign temps. If anyone starts acting off or runs a temp then they get 3 days of LA 200 (oxytetracycline). Otherwise I just tell them I am sorry they feel bad as I cough and blow my nose -- I tease that they goats gave me their cold.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

His nose isn't running and his coughing has pretty much stoped.I was out there for a couple hours and didn't even hear him cough once only early this morning when he was fighting over the grain and I think some got up his nose.  He come out of the pen with grain stuck to his nose I thought it was crud at first :ROFL: He still continues to do well so I'm thinking just good ole fresh air is what he needed and some room to run. One thing that was odd that he did was hunch his back and kind of squat.He isn't constipated because he had just gone a few minutes before that but that's what it kind of looked like.Any idea on that one? :?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So glad he is doing well :clap: ! As far as the hunching......maybe he is just being bucky :shrug: ........you might still have a fecal ran, mine did the hunchy thing also when he had cocci......have you checked his lower eye membranes? make sure they are a nice rosy pink.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

He has sky blue eyes :shades: so cute! I'll have to check that in the morning.Just pull his lower lid down? I wonder if he was just being bucky because he kept sniffen everyones rears to.LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah it is a buck things to do -- gross because sometimes they reach back and ..... well you get the point.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like he's doing better! That's great! Believe me...three full grown bucks in rut are NOT fun!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Everything is looking good and he seems to be doing much better.How often do ya'll deworm your goats? He was given a treatment in August and I want to stay on top of it.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I usually deworm with Safeguard every 6 months, unless a goat shows signs of needing it, then I give it to them ASAP.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I usually deworm with Safeguard every 6 months, unless a goat shows signs of needing it, then I give it to them ASAP.


 :thumbup:

I am happy... the buckling... is getting better.... :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks as though the cold has spread!!  One of my does is coughing now and noticed the buck had a snot nose again yesterday morning. Also somebody has clumpy poop! It's not the buck because he did his duty when I was out there feeding them. I was going to buy the safeguard but I don't know how much they weigh :? How much should I give year old pregnant nubian does and 4 month old mini nubian bucks? Also have a 6 month old nigerian dwarf doeling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have a tape measure you can get a good estimate of their weights by measuring around their chest and also from the shoulder to hip bones and doing some math. Girth x girth x length divided by 300 then you triple the weight to get the dose needed for each.

Before worming, I would get fecals done....you shouldn't need to get all fecal tested, just 1 from each herd as they do live together.

Runny noses are common in chilly wet weather, most run their course but unless it is white, green or cloudy looking snot I use Vet Rx. If any color at all, a respiratory issue is normally the cause and antibiotics as well as probiotics are reccommended.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Got the safeguard for goats and gave them all a dose.The little buckling has cloudy snot every so often.They all act alright so I'm guessing it's just a minor cold.I also gave them a vitamin B complex shot as instucted by the family I bought them from.Hoping things get better soon.It's been raining here for days and I know that adds to their misery.


----------

